# longterm Pepto Bismal use-blessing or curse?



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Me again. I'm just so thrilled to find a place to get info and opinions I'm just bursting at the seams with questions! Has anyone run into additional health problems due to long-term use of Pepto Bismal. I have drastically cut my usage within these last 6 months,(thru making better food choices and acupuncture) but I'm wondering if my years of drinking a bottle a week has done bad things to my guts. Does anybody have any idea? Does anybody use Pepto as a way to get relief? It does work awesome BTW.


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

I use pepto. it seems to be the only thing that works for me. Immodium did absolutely nothing.I asked my doctor about pepto before and he told me that as long as I'm not exceeding the recommended dosage, I should be fine.I don't seem to have to use it as much anymore...but when I do need it..Pepto always comes through!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I used to use Pepto but I used it for sooo long that it doesnt work anymore!!!! I kept having to take more and more and more untill I was taking way too much. It just did nothing. I didnt notice any funny side effects except really dark stools and after awhile i got that black thounge thing. Immodium works so much better i think and calcium. I prefer natural remidies.Good luck Amanda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the overdose symptoms are nervous system symptoms and occur if you exceed the 16 pills/spoonfuls a day.If you exceed the max dose for a while you can get bismuth toxicityfrom www.nih.gov. The symptoms of Pepto overdose.


> quote: Anxiety; any loss of hearing; confusion; constipation (severe); diarrhea (severe or continuing); difficulty in speaking or slurred speech; dizziness or lightheadedness ; drowsiness (severe); fast or deep breathing; headache (severe or continuing) ; increased sweating; increased thirst; mental depression; muscle spasms (especially of face, neck, and back); muscle weakness; nausea or vomiting (severe or continuing) ; ringing or buzzing in ears (continuing); stomach pain (severe or continuing); trembling; uncontrollable flapping movements of the hands (especially in elderly patients) or other uncontrolled body movements ; vision problems


There seems to be concern in elderly patients that overuse of pepto can look a bit like alzheimers.K.


----------

